# Fresh Carrot Juice



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, bought a half gallon last night...mostly to get the silly plastic jug container to make a poop-proof waterer out of...Lol...


I love fresh Carrot Juice, and used to make it all the time when I had a Juicer.


So, having a ( fourth ) Tea Cup full that I am sipping, I thought I would try offering it to various Birds who visit my desk here, and so far, 'Butter Cup' ( a Cockatiel ) really likes it...and she had about six close sips in-a-row, in her manner of sipping...and that was very impressive.


And 'Mothra' ( a Mourning Dove ) REALLY likes it and he drank a looooooooooooong continuous sipping session...he would be drinking, then pause and think about it, then continue in a very interested way...


No one else has tried it yet, but I am encouraged by the reception so far, and will see who else may like it as opportunity arise.


This would be a good one for them...not TOO much too often, but now and then, off and on, would be excellent.

Good for me too...and yummy..!



Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well done, Phil...will you be posting of pic of all of you when you turn ORANGE?    Really be interesting to see nice orange birds and human to match!

Hugs and Scritches to all!

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Mmmm, fresh Carrot Juice - yum!!! Those birds know what is good for them!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Don't let them get too much at a whack--I suppose it might be possible to get vitamin A poisoning. Carrot juice is how Kajupakhi gets vitamin A to Kaju anymore.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, don't overdo it yourself. Lewis loves raw carrots and ate so many over a period of time that his skin turned yellow. Honest.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.racingbirds.com/remedies11.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> http://www.racingbirds.com/remedies11.html


That is an interesting link. Thanks, Renee!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> http://www.racingbirds.com/remedies11.html



Hi Lovebirds, 



Cool..!


I figured it would be good...turns out it is even better..!


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Good juicing article, Renee!

I keep hearing "moderation"...sometimes less is more...common sense is always helpful too.

Of course, words are easily said - DOing is much harder! 

Now...if I can only stop buying dark chocolate so often...  

Like, Lewis, Phil, if you and the birds start turning orange (I WAS just teasing you earlier), well, you may want to "cut back" a smidge or two... 

Wishing you and your birds HEALTH, LOVE, HUGS & SCRITCHES!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yes, we shall be temperate, you may be sure..!


I have to say the fresh Carrot Juice is a big hit here.


Little not-named-yet Dove who had been terribly Dog mauled some couple months ago, has only one good Foot, free fly for a while now, Feathers starting to look not too bad finally! I set a tiny little cup of the Carrot Juice on my desk, knowing he might come over, and he did, fast too, and he approached it very tentatively, and was sipping 'Air' with his beak from an inch away, then slowly, sipping air as he reached and crept closer till he could get his Beak into it, and he sipped and sipped and sipped and he really liked it.


Later, doing one of our Meal-Time Social-Time interludes, my very twisty-necked PMV-survivor Pigeon, 9 I need to name him and as usual it seems to take me for ever! ) after he had his usual drink of Water, and a good meal of Seeds, and another Drink of Water, and some more Seeds, I tried him with it and he LOVED it instantly, and in a few minutes he was grunting and grunting and fidgeting, so I offered him some more Seeds, which he ate a few of then indicated he had had enough...some more Water which he rejected...then I offered the Carrot Juice which he enthusiatically drank some more of...so, that was what he wanted.


Then he settled down into Day Dream mode in the warmth and snug of the light 'Burrito' wrap on my lap...and as he is doing so, I am writing to tell it.



'Mothra' ( the Dove ) then flew down and had a nice drink of it also...then flew off...

So, looks like a winner in every way...!



Nighty night...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phil, don't overdo it yourself. Lewis loves raw carrots and ate so many over a period of time that his skin turned yellow. Honest.



Lol...



You know, the other thing the Doves ( all three now ) and little Miss 'Butter Cup' ( the Cockatiel ) all like, is strong Coffee made fresh with Cream in it.


Now, usually I always drank black Coffee, but lately I have been putting Cream in it.

Anyway, each of them independantly had really been interested in my Coffee lately, whether black or with Cream, so I kept moving the Cup, putting an Envelope over it with a weight on it to keep them out, and inventing other ruses or shuffles to frustrate them from their interest.

No matter where I would move the Cup, one of them, whoever was on the desk at the moment, or more than one, would trot over to it... if I put the cup on my lap, they'd jump off the Desk onto my lap...on and on...yeeeeesh!


Finally I gave in, and each of them at some point in the day then, walk over to the cup with a definite look of keen interest, and I let them have a little sip or two...


I just now got an image of 'Dove Zilla' having a sip...

Actually, 1st image is after he had sipped some and was savoring it ( which he does, and the others do to, they sip, savor, make little lip-smacking moves, then sip again..)

So, image shows a savoring momrnt...


And the second image is him 'sipping'...


Pretty cute!


I did not get any images of anyone drinking their Carrot Juice, but by gosh they do love it...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

'Dove Zilla' sipping...that litle Beak..!


I will get an image at some point of 'Butter Cup' sipping her Carrot Juice...it is so perfect, since the Orange of the Juice matches the Orange on her cheeks, and with her Yellow Body, it is a very pretty combination...



Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Those pictures are priceless.  And just think, after all that carrot juice, they'll be able to see in the dark, too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I swear to goodness, Phil! I no sooner get over hysterics with your "tecnique" descriptions, than you now have a "Meals with Phil" chapter!

I've always heard that milk (cream?) isn't good for birds, but apparently yours aren't getting enough to do damage. Maybe "wean" them back to black coffee? I also assume that the little coffee they get is not doing any harm...unless you are getting hyper birds!

You better be careful...continue with the the coffee and carrot juice and you will have the ONLY birds in the world who are up 24 hours AND can see in the dark!     Then, YOU will never get any sleep either! 

(BUT, at least you will able to SEE them in the dark!) ROFL

I apologize, but I must stop now...I'm laughing too hard! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, NOW, he WANTS Carrot juice and coffee!)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Shi, 


Well, the other thing they do, the Dove Brothers anyway...is they pull cigarettes out of my Pack...Lucky Strikes or Camels usually, sometimes Pall Malls ( all the last of the old unfiltered kinds ) and they pull one out and then pick it up and just stand there holding it in their Beak. They do not hold it from the 'end' as if they were asking for a 'light', but they hold it just a little in from the end, so it is crossways to their Body...but really, I think they DO want to try it, and ARE sort of asking for a 'light' but they do not know quite how to hold it or what to do with it.


So, I gently take it away from them, and I say "...for Pete's sake kiddo, you are much too young to smoke! You are only a year and some months old!!!" 


Lol...


But yes, Dairy, Milk, Cream in theory would not be an appropriate food for them, for sure.


I think this is mostly from the Caseins more so than from the Lactose components.


But, a little bit sometimes, or when combined with Coffee, I expect would be alright.


I make sure that they do not over do it.


None of the Pigeons show or indicate any interest, just the three Doves and Butter Cup...and they really DO enjoy their Coffee, too..!


I am sure none of them has exceeeded a half a Teaspoon worth in a day...and I do keep my Cup safe from them if I leave the room or something.

They act like they can smell it, and had been seeking the source of the smell, in their manner of approaching the Coffee Cup and so on...


Rather than just walking up to it as if it were old Hat to see what I was drinking or something...or to try it, although they are often curious about what I have going food wise or beverage wise, and I almost always let them try things if they want ( but no Avacado or Chocolate of course for them...)


It is mostly 'Dive Zilla' who wants to smoke...'Mothra' has only done this a few times, where Dove Zilla does it pretty often.


Phil
l v


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Well, bought a half gallon last night...mostly to get the silly plastic jug container to make a poop-proof waterer out of...Lol...I love fresh Carrot Juice, and used to make it all the time when I had a Juicer........


Mmmmm..............the power of fresh juice! Raw and nutritious!  

Nice to know there are some healthy birds _and_ bird owners around! And hey, who wouldn't like some freshly squeezed fruit/veggie juice......such a great idea to give also for the birds! That's so cute~ they must be having a good time with you, Phil! Happy little fellows sipping some fresh carrot juice! (doesn't get much cuter than that)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ippychick, 


They do really like the fresh Carrot Juice..! And I do too..!

I used to make it fresh all the time, but my old, ancient Juicer ended up buried in Storage.

But in times passed, no one ever showed any interest in it, so it did not occur to me to offer it.

I read in one of the links earlier which was posted to my thread here, that 50/50 Carrot and Cabbage Juice ( to be Watered down if memory serve, ) is nutritionally very excellent for them, but I have not tried that yet, having no source of fresh or any kind of Cabbage Juice...so...

I hope the Cabbage Juice would not give them tummy Gas or flatulence..!



I should get a Juicer probably...fresh Juices of various kinds are sure nice to make and enjoy, and I could try them on the various Winged-ones too.


The three Doves and Miss Cockateil have also been REALLY interested in fresh hot Coffee with Cream, and it has gotten to where I have to hide my Cup or cover it to keep them out of it. And they are JUST as interested in Black Coffee, so, I am kind of surprised they would like it so much, but they do!

Anyway, the Carrot Juice ( and soon, other Veggie Juices ) are great news for little Miss finicky Cockateil ( and maybe some others around here, ) who does not like any fresh Greens or fresh Grated Carrots or at most takes one tiny, TINY, miniscule, infinitesmal nibble, then shakes her head...so, since she likes the Carrot Juice, maybe she will like other fresh Juices of other Veggies?...we shall see..!


One thing nice too, most Health Food Stores sell various small containers of fresh ( or fairly fresh ) hight nutrition 'Exotic' Fruit juice blends and Veggie Juice blends, and many of these are combined to be especially good nutritionally, with complimentary ingredients, and these would be easy to try out on our Birds, useing a really little dish...and replenishing as needed.



Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

So...a few sips of Carrot Juice every other day...and now some of the Pigeons are getting interested too...!


But meanwhile, I am having to keep my Coffee Cup on my Lap or else cover it.

When I have it on my Lap, the Doves 'pace' anxiously back and forth on the edge of the Desk looking at the Coffee...and or soon hop down as well...


Lol...


I am amazed they like it so much..!


And I do not want them to have too much, so...I only allow them a few little sips 2 times-a-day...and they want more..!


Oh!


Those wacky Doves...


Phil
l v


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Hi ippychick,
> 
> 
> They do really like the fresh Carrot Juice..! And I do too..!
> ...



*Hi Phil!*

Sorry, didn't see your post until now!

Oh gosh, I love to hear about your birds! It's just too sweet! 

And they like coffee ~ who would've guessed?! And even with cream?! That's too funny! 

But yeah, how does the saying about dogs and owners go; "Like owner, like dog" ? Well, no matter how it goes, I'm sure it's the same with birds and their people! 

Haha... 

I must ask, how does Miss Cockateil get along with your tree doves? Does she mingle as she was a dove herself? It's so interesting... 

50/50 cabbage and carrot juice? Wow, that'd be nice to try! Cabbage do tend to be quite 'effective' on the stomach, but maybe doves can take it better than us humans... Either way, sounds good! 

And yeah, like you said about Miss Cockateil and her interest in eating fresh, the juice is a great option! Vivi is also quite picky with all the fresh things, so I'm very inspired to try the juice!!

I went to France a few months ago, and they sold freshly squeezed fruit juices in the shops! How convenient... (Or at least slightly more convenient than having to clean the juicer) 

I make fresh orange juice almost daily ~ orange is also good for doves? It's not too strong, or anything? I can only squeeze citrus fruits without a juicer, but I guess also smoothies would be nice to try, for the bird that is! 

I'm still not over the coffee things ~ I wonder why they are so interested in it?! Do you think it's because of the coffee itself, or perhaps they have noticed how much _you_ enjoy it? Interesting...

Hello to your birds!! They're too sweet! And please, keep posting more about their daily adventures! 

(Vivi just made a WARM poop on my shoulder here!  ) 

Ippychick, the freshly pooped on


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

And the pigeon said;


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Ippychick - that is great! Can't wait until Phil sees it.


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Ippychick....


Ha ha ha, I can't wait either!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ippychick, 



Here's a couple images of 'Dove Zilla' at it...


I refered to it as his 'Morning Coffee' but in truth, he loves it just the same at any hour - 


http://coelurosauridae.blogspot.com/


Mis 'Butter Cup' get along well with the three Doves...which is to say, sometimes they all eat from the same Bowl or scatter at the same time, and sometimes, one or the other of them decide to be testy about it and chase the others off.


She can be VERY fierce, and that Beak would scare me if I was tiny!

She can bristle and raise her crest and snap the Air with that little 'Can Opener' Beak of hers, and I myself would would not want to mess with that..!


And the Doves of course have their manner of being fierce and posturing "threat" and so on too.


They perch on opposite ends of the Screen Top of my Lap Top, Cockateil on one end, Dove on the other, and sometimes even that distance invites contentions, but usually they abide eachother without incident.



The 'Coffee' thing...I do not know what got them going on that.

Just one day, they decioded it interested them, out of the blue, and since then they are really into it..!



Poop wise -

The other day, I showered, shaved, nicely combed my Hair, got dressed up and so on, for an important Meeting I had to be part of. Business peopel and so on...


Anyway, a little later, I happenned to brush my fingers in my Hair a moment, and off rolled a pretty good size Pigeon poop, which had been up there some place or other, that must have happenned right before I left the house.


I did remember, that one of the Pigeons decided to land on my Head a moment, as I was last-minute checking some info on the Computer, and I did not know he had left me with a nice, damp, sticky, picture perfect, poopster in my Hair.


I have no idea if anyone noticed it or not...!

No one said anything anyway...


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey there, Phil, your PM box is FULL...you need to do some "cleanin'...along with that personal pijie poop!   

BTW, check out the Carrot Juice Pijie pic up the page a bit! You'll LOVE it!!  

Love, Hugs & Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi ippychick, 


Oh! I forgot to compliment you on the great Carrot Juice "Ad" you made!


Excellent...!


I showed it to some of the ambient Birds in here and I said "See? SEE? I was NOT kidding you!!!!"


Lol...

Phil
l v


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Hi ippychick,
> Here's a couple images of 'Dove Zilla' at it...
> I refered to it as his 'Morning Coffee' but in truth, he loves it just the same at any hour -


Hi Phil,

Thanks for your mail! 

Oh my gosh, I was laughing out loud about the poop in your hair! That's so funny, but AT LEAST you noticed it, instead of going to the meeting with it!

Ha ha ha....

That hasn't happened to me yet, though today Miss Vivi was sitting on my head while I was by my laptop; just suddenly I heard a little wet noise and then 'something' warm and wet landed on my face! A shock, but at least I noticed it! 

Ha ha...

You should take a picture of your birds sitting on your laptop! That's so funny, and extremely cute! 

Mis 'Butter Cup' is cute, and anyone should truly fear a peak like hers! 

It was a pleasure to read about your birds again! Lovely pictures, too!

Do your pigeons sometimes start pecking at your fingers when you try to touch them? Making some noises at the same time and the chest bigger? 

(oh no, Vivi just pooped on my shoulder here)

So, do they do that to you? I know that's something they do when they are angry or defending their territory, but I still wonder what is the reason for that kind of behavior? 

Miss Vivi does that daily to me, not all the time but still quite a bit. Even if she is sitting on my head, she might decide I suddenly can't touch her. Ofcourse it's very cute, I must admit, can't look at it without laughing, but what is it all about? Does it have anything to do with pecking order, and should I do anything else than keep my hands away when she pecks at me? She is extremely attached to me and follows me everywhere, so I know it's not because she dislikes me. But the first time she suddenly started pecking at me, I got extremely shocked and felt very rejected and worried about her! I'm over that by now.  

Glad to hear you showed the Carrot Juice picture for the birds! 

I gave some fresh orange juice to Vivi yesterday, but she wasn't in the mood too much... Will try again. 

Take care!

Ippychick & Miss (/Mr?) Vivi


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Ps. Do male pigeons have this kind of pecking behavior more than females?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Ippychick,

That is a great picture you put together of the carrot juice!

Phil, if your birds start to wiggle their beaks, they have had enough. LOL
Love the pics of Dovezilla having his morning coffee. I can understand why they like it. It's yummy stuff!

Margaret


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Ippychick,
> 
> That is a great picture you put together of the carrot juice!
> 
> ...




Hmmmm...

Actually, some of them DO wrinkle their Beaks, AND 'hop' around...


I better keep an eye on this...next thing you know, they will be making Easter Eggs..!


Phil
l v


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If you add a bit of carrot juice to your birds' drinkers, make sure you clean the drinkers thoroughly after a few hours. If you wait till the next day, the bacterial count can climb higher than you might like.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm juicing some organic carrots and will put out a small bowl for the birds. I hope they will try it.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

TerriB said:


> If you add a bit of carrot juice to your birds' drinkers, make sure you clean the drinkers thoroughly after a few hours. If you wait till the next day, the bacterial count can climb higher than you might like.



Hi TerriB, 



Yes, good mention...and this would hold true for any Fruit or Vegetable Juice of course, they are quick to spoil when at room temperature and or exposed to Air...



Here, whoever is going to get some, gets some while I have my Cup full, or sometimes I pour little Cups full for them, but within a hour or so anyway, these are pulled and scrubbed.


Phil
l v


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm juicing some organic carrots and will put out a small bowl for the birds. I hope they will try it.


Oh, remember to tell us if they liked it! Or even touched it! 

I've given mine some fresh orange juice twice now, but she hasn't really liked it ~ maybe it hasn't been sweet or neutral enough, I'm not sure.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

ippychick said:


> Oh, remember to tell us if they liked it! Or even touched it!
> 
> I've given mine some fresh orange juice twice now, but she hasn't really liked it ~ maybe it hasn't been sweet or neutral enough, I'm not sure.




Yahhhhh, my intuition ( I have not tried Orange Juice on any of them, ) would be that they would not like it...


Vegetable Juices though I expect would be well recieved for the most part.


Most of the Pigeons I have here ( 'my' Pigeons in their various statuses of pre-release or as House Birds or semi-wild 'floor Birds' and so on ) are mostly too 'wild' and haughty and independant for me to offer them any Carrot Juice in the same way the 'friendly' Doves like it, but I have managed to offer it to some of the pigeons and they really liked it.

I only have a few 'Cuddle Bugs', and they of course are easy to offer 'new' things to try...and they love the Carrot Juice definitely.


The other more 'wild' ones would look at it a little quizzically, and so I'd take a little sip or two and exclaim how good it is, then they'd try a tiny sip ( those who did not fly away instantly anyway! ) , savor it, think about it a minute, then drink 'Like a Horse'...



Now, Dark Cherry Juices, Pure Berry Juices of various kinds, maybe watered down a little, they do like...Pigeons, Doves and so on, likely any kind of Bird would like them really...


These are easy to get by the Quart in Health Food stores and many Grocery Stores, but ONLY get the 'pure' Juice ones, and nothing less..!

These will always be in a special section...never among the usual fare.


Phil
l v


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

pdpbison said:


> Yahhhhh, my intuition ( I have not tried Orange Juice on any of them, ) would be that they would not like it...
> 
> Vegetable Juices though I expect would be well recieved for the most part........


*
Hi there Phil,*

Oh, I'm getting really thirsty here thinking about all these wonderful juices... Mmm Mmm Mmm...

Yeah, it should be nothing less than 'pure' juice ~ I can feel it even when I drink conventional juice myself, it's somehow too harsh on the stomach, which isn't a surprise as it's so processed... 

You have so many birds? That's nice! Do you let your 'friendly birds' outside to fly everyday? (Meaning the doves, not Mis 'Butter Cup' of course.) Or are your 'friendly birds' fully indoor birds? 

Miss Vivi doesn't want to go outside at all, even if we put her on the window ledge. I've taken her outside with me, but she only stays close to me and doesn't want to fly. I've ordered her a Full Spectrum Light, so she'd get the right kind of light AND enough of it. The days have already started to be extremely dark over here, so I hope the light arrives asap! (Will do good for me, too  ) 

Oh, by the way, yesterday as I was working by the laptop Miss Vivi was sitting on my head; she was there quite a while, which after she flew away. I somehow thought about your poop-in-the-hair story, and just for fun put my hand in my hair ~ I'm sure you guess what comes next! I had a POOP in my hair!! Ha ha, I should have never said in the last posting that I have never experienced poop in the hair yet!  

When a bird poops on you it's supposed to bring 'good luck' ~ did you know that? I've been already advised to buy a lottery ticket, and I'm sure if things keep on going as they are right now, there should be some great things on their way for all of us the pigeon lovers!  

(Did you get my last posting to you? Also asked about the pecking etc? It's above in case you missed it) 

Ippychick


----------

